# keine Farbe "Anfänger"



## dlawso (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
wieso bekomme ich keinen Farbauftrag wenn ich mit dem Pinselwerkzeug übers Bild male?
Bitte helft mir bin Anfänger und weis nicht was ich falsch mache.
Gruß
Oswald


----------



## otherside (1. Mai 2004)

1. handbuch!

2. hast du bei der neuerstellung auch rgb oder CMYK angegeben?

3. sind alle einstellungen korrekt, sprich deckkraft usw...

4. handbuch hilft bei sowas bestens weiter, F1 ist auch ne super lösung.

mfg


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (1. Mai 2004)

5. Netiquette bitte lesen, otherside ...


----------



## otherside (1. Mai 2004)

6. kenne ich die
7. siehe punkt 2 und 3
8. was ist daran falsch einen user auf sein handbuch oder auf die hilfe zu verweisen?

mfg


----------



## dlawso (1. Mai 2004)

Habe schon im Handbuch und in der Hilfe gesucht, aber leider noch keine Lösung gefunden. Der Kopierstempel und der Reparatustempel funktionieren auch nicht. Warscheinlich liegt ein Grundlegender Fehler meinerseitz vor.
Gruß
Oswald
ps. bin für jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## zeromancer (1. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von otherside _
> *8. was ist daran falsch einen user auf sein handbuch oder auf die hilfe zu verweisen? *



Absolut nichts, er meinte auch Deine Schreibweise


----------



## da_Dj (1. Mai 2004)

Wie otherside schon sagte ... benutzt du überhaupt CMYK/RGB/LAB Farbraum? Oder bist du vielleicht im S/W Modus bzw in einem Kanal ...


----------



## Jan Seifert (1. Mai 2004)

Otherside wenn du die Netiquette kennen würdest, oder zumindest den roten Kasten
unter dem Textfeld beim antworten lesen würdest, wüsstest du worum es ginge.
Von daher, auf nimmer wiedersehen, zumindest für eine Woche.

MfG


----------



## dlawso (1. Mai 2004)

Bitte nicht streiten.
Ich habe in Farbeinstellung Adobe RGB 1998 eingestellt und als Modus RGB.
Da der Kopierstemmpel, der Reparaturstempel und der Pinsel nicht funktioniert ist es bestimmt eine Grundeinstellung die ich nicht richtig eingestellt habe.
Bei der Installation habe ich alle vorgegebenen Einstellungen übernommen.
Beim Text gibt es keine Probleme, da kann ich alles einstellen und es funktioniert.
Gruß
Oswald


----------



## dlawso (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
hab jetzt mit der Tastenkombination Shift Alt Strg mein PS zurück gesetzt und siehe da jetzt geht alles wieder, war doch wohl an Farbraumeinstellung gelegen.
Habe aber keine Ahnung an was es genau lag.
Gruß
Oswald


----------

